# no hot water at kitchen faucet....all others are fine. ideas?



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

looking for advice. my kitchen sink is not putting out any hot water.....but all other faucets are fine.

just moved into a new house about 3 weeks ago. I have a single handle Delta faucet at my kitchen sink. its not new - its been there. been having hot water come out fine until 3 days ago. all of the sudden there is no hot water at the kitchen sink. when you slide it up to hot, it slows to a trickle then stops. the pipe/feeder under the sink does feel warm though like hot water wants to come out. flow of cold water is fine. I checked the water lines under sink and no one closed them off or anything.

so some other info. the dishwasher seems to now not be working either. unlike the faucet it is in fact new. installed by a vendor about 2 weeks ago. worked great until about the same time we no longer got hot water at the sink. I assume it needs hot water and so the past couple times we didn't get a good cleaning and assumed it was just overloaded...I think now it actually ran without water. not sure but assume these two are related.

so no other faucets are affected. we have two 50 gallon gas water heaters. they are both 20+ years old and it does take a long time for water to heat up anywhere (especially upstairs) but when it does arrive, its hot and stays hot.

I figured maybe some valve in that one faucet just went bad not allowing hot water in. but not sure how that would affect the dishwasher.

why would one faucet out of 12 in my home not be getting any hot water and why is it causing the dishwasher problems. any ideas are appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like the dishwasher install is the issue. How was the dishwasher connected to the hot water line? Perhaps some foreign object got in the pipe during the install and is now stuck in the faucet cartridge blocking the flow of the hot water through the faucet. Similarly the same material may have lodged in the intake valve of the dishwasher. The faucet cartridge can be easily replaced. Find the delta model number on the faucet and any plumbing supply can get you the correct cartridge. If it is a recent faucet, the big box stores MAY have the parts. A plumbing supply is a better bet if it's older. They will all make sure you have the correct one. Dishwasher maybe a different story. If the inlet is clogged it could be the as simple as a screen (where the water line is attached to the dishwasher... Clean it) or something stuck in the valve. That likely means replacing the valve. Dishwasher issue could be as you suggest just not hot enough water.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this a NEW dishwasher install? If so the installer must have had to turn the water off to add the feed for the new dishwasher. Check to see if all shut offs were turned back on FULLY. Turn them all off then back on again to clear any possible crud caught in the seats.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

yes. its a new dishwasher installed about 10 days ago. the washer ran fine and no issues with faucet until 3 days ago. so I can check the valve again under the sink, but I think I did before and it was open.

I agree that it must be related to install but the curious thing is everything was ok for a week after. its only last few days where we have had issues.

you mention checking all shut offs. is there only the one under the sink (its open, I just looked again....rotated all the way open) and the main at the hot water tank (assume its open since all other showers and sinks are ok)? or are there multiples along the way from the tank to the sink?

just had another thought.....I had some guys working in the crawlspace under the house to kill mold and drop a vapor barrier. don't know how pipes run, but maybe its possible they damaged the lead while under there? maybe there is a hot water source for the kitchen that they dislodged or something. not sure if that runs under the house or thru the walls. I can try to look. the clearance in my crawl is only 18 inches so hard to get down there. that too was about a week ago.

thanks again.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

What kind of piping is and how old? If you work on older galvanized you can stir up the rust inside which will clog things up pretty good.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Given that only hot is affected I would suspect a clog at the supply valve, hw supply line to the faucet, or a fouled cartridge.

Turn off the supply valve at the faucet, disconnect the line from the faucet and point it into a bucket. 
Now open the valve to verify flow. If you have flow the problem is in the hot part of the faucet.
If no flow, replace the valve and/or supply line. Its a process of elimination and troubleshooting


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Turn the water off under the sink and clean your delta cartridge apparently some garbage is blocking your hot port.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep it looks like a clog either in the valve the supply line or cartridge...:yes:


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Ghostmaker said:


> Turn the water off under the sink and clean your delta cartridge apparently some garbage is blocking your hot port.


That would explain the taps but not the dishwasher.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

You got a point it would help if we knew he had galvanized plumbing in the house.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

tarheelblue said:


> looking for advice. my kitchen sink is not putting out any hot water.....but all other faucets are fine.
> 
> just moved into a new house about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...





> just had another thought.....I had some guys working in the crawlspace under the house to kill mold and drop a vapor barrier. don't know how pipes run, but maybe its possible they damaged the lead while under there?


Both kitchen sink and dishwasher not getting hot water indicates the hot water line to the kitchen is blocked. 

My guess is that since your house is NEW, that it is plumbed using PEX lines (which are like flexible plastic not copper). 

Maybe the guys working in the crawlspace under the house either kinked or attached something that is smashing the hot water PEX line to your kitchen which results in no hot water to anything in the kitchen.

The other reason, probably more probable, is that your PEX is installed in a "Home run" configuration and someone turned off the valve on the manifold feeding the PEX hot water line to your kitchen. 

HRG


----------

